# How long does a defrosted rat keep in fridge?



## Slyther83 (Nov 16, 2009)

I left a rat in luke warm water today to then later realize my bredli entered blue eye phase of a shed. She would not take the rat. In a couple days her eyes will clear up, should I keep the rat in the fridge till then and try another feed or just throw it out?


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 16, 2009)

Slyther83 said:


> I left a rat in luke warm water today to then later realize my bredli entered blue eye phase of a shed. She would not take the rat. In a couple days her eyes will clear up, should I keep the rat in the fridge till then and try another feed or just throw it out?


 throw it out


----------



## lighter (Nov 16, 2009)

Throw out.

Risk of sick/dead snake vs a few dollars is not worth it.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 16, 2009)

Slyther83 said:


> I left a rat in luke warm water today to then later realize my bredli entered blue eye phase of a shed. She would not take the rat. In a couple days her eyes will clear up, should I keep the rat in the fridge till then and try another feed or just throw it out?



I'd throw it out. Especially if I were you - it's always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 16, 2009)

bin it!


----------



## webcol (Nov 16, 2009)

Through it out, harmful micro-organisms would be spreading though it already,


----------



## Slyther83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Will do then- thanks for the replies


----------



## Fester (Nov 16, 2009)

My Bredli will take rats with "blue eyes" and have never had a problem shedding. I have even seen them shed right after a feed.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Nov 16, 2009)

My woma and coastal eat when they have "blue eyes", my MD doesn't. I would throw the rat out, they carry so many bacteria that it's not worth trying to save a couple of dollars and finding out your snake is very sick because of it


----------



## Slyther83 (Nov 17, 2009)

Fester said:


> My Bredli will take rats with "blue eyes" and have never had a problem shedding. I have even seen them shed right after a feed.


 

Until now my bredli had never once refused a meal- guess shedding for her is the only exception.


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 17, 2009)

Similar topic to this one I guess. How long can you keep fresh frozen rats or mice that you buy from lets say pet shops until you have to throw it out?


----------



## Banksy (Nov 17, 2009)

If you can put a rat in your fridge and not get a beating from the Mrs you are either a very big and brave man or your card is now marked and you will be paying for that mistake for years to come!

Get it out


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 17, 2009)

Banksy said:


> If you can put a rat in your fridge and not get a beating from the Mrs you are either a very big and brave man or your card is now marked and you will be paying for that mistake for years to come!
> 
> Get it out


What if your the 'missus' that puts them in the fridge?.....I have had a eastern brown in my fridge ,,,my 17 year old son went snooping on a hunger burst,with his mate ..mate was like :shock:"is that a dead snake in your fridge?" ...and my mum freaked out that I have frozen rats and guinea pigs in my freezer ...when she came up last time ...
If your rat/mouse is a fresh thawed out one ,and has not been left out for hours ,you can put it in your fridge and try again at a later day or two ...it will stay fresh as long as its wrapped up correctly and placed on the right level as you would with any meat in a fridge...once you have taken out of fridge and tried again, if no luck, then throw away ..
most say throw because they either have a problem themselves to put it in a fridge or their wives/girlfriends/partners freak out about doing it .


----------



## -Peter (Nov 17, 2009)

heheh, sounds like my freezer, my partner doesn't complain to much. She has traditional rabbit skin and fish glue in the fridge.
I usually thaw my rodents in the fridge then put them in warm water before a feed. That way they can stay in the fridge for a few days if need be.


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the best policy for keeping food etc (to be safe) is one that people should subscribe to for human food.

Freezer ...Probably 6 months...but have had food longer...depends on how often the freezer is opened and how efficient it is working.

Fridge ...probably up to no more than 3 days.

Yesterday I thawed a rat in warm water....left it for my snake for 20 mins...didnt seem interested...so wrapped it in glad wrap and put into a tupperware container...brought it out this morning...warmed it under the heat lamp for 20 mins...put it beside snakey on the branch and ...bang...rat gone in 30 seconds...dont know why he wasnt hungry yesterday.


----------



## derekm (Nov 18, 2009)

Does anyone have access to reliable research about the anti-bacterial defences in a snake's digestive system? I would expect that putrefying bacteria would be unlikely to thrive in the digestive juices found in a snake's stomach. Even snake saliva may have anti-bacterial properties - mammal saliva does, I believe. Also, I have heard that monitors can safely eat dead animals in advanced states of decay.

My guess is that toxins already produced by the bacteria before the food is eaten are more of a danger than any living bacteria, but I don't know what natural defences snakes may have against them, either.

I have never needed to feed thawed food more than 13 hours after initial thawing and, if the situation arises where my snake refuses a night feed and refuses again next morning, I will throw the food item out.


----------

